# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [RID] Rencontres sur la rgion Parisienne

## Aitone

Salut  tous !

Voici un nouveau topic ddi aux RID parisiennes.

Donc pour le baptiser, qui est chaud pour une RID, disons, fin avril dbut mai ?

----------


## Swog

Perso je devrait en avoir une  proposer dans le courant du mois d'aout (j'ai pas encore les dates prcises, la semaine avant le 23...) je prviens  l'avance, juste au cas o  :;):

----------


## Vow

Merci *Aitone* pour le petit MP (et dsol de ne pas avoir pu te prvenir vendredi soir  ::oops::  ).

*Swog* Et tu comptes emmener des tshirts DVP en cadeau ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Swog

Je pourrais toujours faire passer les commandes comme 'avait t fait une fois par BiM  ::P:

----------


## Aitone

Voici dj la carte

----------


## spawntux

Bon j'espere pouvoir etre la ^^

Sinon je croi que BiM est de retour sur paris dans cette periode.

Cordialement

----------


## Aitone

> Bon j'espere pouvoir etre la ^^


Depuis le temps que l'on doit te voir...

----------


## gege2061

C'est pas possible de faire une inscription automatique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> C'est pas possible de faire une inscription automatique


Des gens peuvent s'inscrire dfinitivement pour les RID. Il faut juste que l'organisateur prenne le temps de les inscrire et de les prvenir...

----------


## Bestiol

hello  ::): 

jme suis inscrit sous la pression de gege  ::mouarf:: 
Je suis pas trop sr de mes disponibilits alors on verra bien  ::):

----------


## Theocourant

Bonjour,

Je me suis inscrit mais ya eu un loup j'ai entr un mauvais indentifiant ... donc j'ai en plus inscrit quelqu'un d'autre  ::aie::  
Plus exactement billbaroud  ::bug::

----------


## Aitone

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis inscrit mais ya eu un loup j'ai entr un mauvais indentifiant ... donc j'ai en plus inscrit quelqu'un d'autre  
> Plus exactement billbaroud


Ah bravo  ::mrgreen::  

Corrig  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Inscrit galement.  ::wink:: 

Bon, on fait a quand?  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Entre le 25 avril 2007 et le 15 mai 2009  ::roll::  

(pas encore inscrit, a dpend de la date)

----------


## Aitone

> Entre le 25 avril 2007 et le 15 mai 2009


 Rappelle moi o tu as appris  lire toi  ::aie::  

Pour la date, j'ai d'abord t large mais on peut nettement resserer. Qu'est ce qui vous interesse vous ?

----------


## Vow

Un strip ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Un strip ?


On peut aller au Pink Paradise alors.  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

OK pour moi si c'est en semaine

----------


## Aitone

Dans ce cas, je propose qu'on garde le Jeudi.

Ce qui nous laisse le 26 avril ou les 3 et 10 mai...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Kronoob

beuh vous avez supprim l'ancien thread de la rid du coups je peux pas le lire  ::cry::  (je suis seulement rentr lundi)

y'a-t-il un gentils modo qui peut le faire raparaitre ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Dans ce cas, je propose qu'on garde le Jeudi.
> 
> Ce qui nous laisse le 26 avril ou les 3 et 10 mai...
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'aimerais bien que l'on vite le 3 mai si c'est possible.

Les 2 autres dates me conviennent en revanche.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Bon ! Je joue le dingue : jeudi 26 avril qui dit Banco ?

----------


## Cybher

banco !
je gagne quoi?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> banco !
> je gagne quoi?


Le droit de tous nous inviter chez toi.  ::aie::

----------


## Theocourant

> Le droit de tous nous inviter chez toi.


  ::rire::   ::king::

----------


## Vow

Je pense que a pourrait aller pour moi  ::):

----------


## nyal

Je ne pourrai etre la. Vacance oblige  ::): . Amusez-vous bien.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi non plus je pourrais pas venir je bosse mes exams par contre en mai c'est bon... ::D:  
et le pink paradise je connais deja  ::aie::   je bosse pour eux (gros lol)

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi non plus je pourrais pas venir je bosse mes exams par contre en mai c'est bon...


Dommage.  ::cry::  




> et le pink paradise je connais deja   je bosse pour eux (gros lol)


Ok, tu nous feras une petite table dance la prochaine fois que l'on se verra.  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on a pris mon ide de _strip_ au srieux  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on a pris mon ide de _strip_ au srieux



tant que vous mettez les photos en lieu... on ne dira rien  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on a pris mon ide de _strip_ au srieux


Ben oui!  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Bon, on commence  confirmer pour jeudi de la semaine prochaine ? Je peux considrer que les gens de la carte viendront et les autres non ?

----------


## Bestiol

hmmmmoi finalement je ne pense pas venir.... ne me compte pas, dans le pire des cas il y aura bien moyen de s'incruster un peu ^^

----------


## Deadpool

Moi je confirme. ::D:

----------


## Aitone

> Moi je confirme.


Le contraire m'eut tonn  :;):  

Bestiol, je t'enlve de la liste alors...  ::(:

----------


## Cybher

je pense que je serais la   :;):

----------


## gege2061

> hmmmmoi finalement je ne pense pas venir.... ne me compte pas, dans le pire des cas il y aura bien moyen de s'incruster un peu ^^


Je vois que la torture n'a pas suffit  ::triste::

----------


## Deadpool

> Le contraire m'eut tonn  .


Pourquoi?  ::aie:: 




> Je vois que la torture n'a pas suffit


Il reste la squestration.  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Et a serait quoi le programme ?

----------


## Deadpool

Cybher nous invite chez lui.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

> Cybher nous invite chez lui.


Ok donc a c'est bon !

Descent : tu gres les call-girls.

Vow : tu te charges de la sono. Et dbrouilles toi comme tu peux, mais je veux beaucoup de Watts.

gege : tu iras un peu plus tt chez Cybher histoire de faire un peu de place dans l'appartement.

Pour ma part, je prend l'alcool. Un litre d'alcool fort par personne suffira ou non ?

PS: Merci beaucoup Cybher de nous laisser faire a chez toi...

----------


## Cybher

> PS: Merci beaucoup Cybher de nous laisser faire a chez toi...


pas de soucis ! je dirais meme avec plaisir!!
mais vous n'aurez jamais mon adresse...

----------


## Deadpool

> mais vous n'aurez jamais mon adresse...


Rho! La confiance rgne...  ::aie::  

Bon plus srieusement, que fait-on?

Pourquoi pas un petit tour  la foire du Trne?

----------


## Aitone

> Pourquoi pas un petit tour  la foire du Trne?


a peut-tre sympa...

----------


## Deadpool

> a peut-tre sympa...


Ben ouais, et en plus c'est pas loin de chez moi.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Vow

Finalement, je ne pourrais pas venir jeudi soir.
Qui se charge de la sono  ma place ?  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

Si j'en crois la carte, on ne sera que 4, pas motivs pour cette fois amis RIDeurs?

----------


## gorgonite

> Si j'en crois la carte, on ne sera que 4, pas motivs pour cette fois amis RIDeurs?



ben il fait beau, autant aller skier...  ::P:

----------


## Vow

Bah je prpare mon dmnagement toute la semaine (en fait a dure depuis des plusieurs jours dj).

----------


## Aitone

Ben on va pas tre nombreux  ::cry::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ben on va pas tre nombreux


Fallait le faire la semaine d'aprs  ::aie::   gnagnagna

----------


## Cybher

> Fallait le faire la semaine d'aprs   gnagnagna


on dcale?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> on dcale?


On pourrait, finalement le 3 mai je suis dispo.  ::wink::

----------


## Vow

> Fallait le faire la semaine d'aprs   gnagnagna


Ca change quoi ? Tu serais pas venue quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ca change quoi ? Tu serais pas venue quand mme



Meme pas vrai la je suis en exam et dans une m**** assez terrible  ::aie::   et mon anne est fini, donc plus rien a faire....aprs cette semaine bon a part un stage de 4 mois mais c'est un dtail le soir rien

----------


## Deadpool

Ben dcalons alors, comme a Trin pourra nous faire une petite table dance (et un massage  Cybher).  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ben dcalons alors, comme a Trin pourra nous faire une petite table dance (et un massage  Cybher).


Dsol ca va pas etre possible je suis pas assure pour les tables casses  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

> Dsol ca va pas etre possible je suis pas assure pour les tables casses


 pas de soucis pr le massage par contre?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dsol ca va pas etre possible je suis pas assure pour les tables casses


Pas de problme, je peux emmener une table trs trs solide.  ::aie:: 




> pas de soucis pr le massage par contre?


Tu remarqueras que j'ai pens  toi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vow

> pas de soucis pr le massage par contre?


Trop tard, Trin a dit qu'elle n'en faisait qu'un seul dans sa vie, et j'y ai eu droit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Trop tard, Trin a dit qu'elle n'en faisait qu'un seul dans sa vie, et j'y ai eu droit


c'est marrant je pensais pas dire autant de chose..;vous etes sur que c'est moi??? parce que j'ai jamais dit tout ca..

----------


## Vow

> c'est marrant je pensais pas dire autant de chose..;vous etes sur que c'est moi??? parce que j'ai jamais dit tout ca..


Ah bon ? Ca veut dire que tu vas en faire un autre ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Bon en guise de trve de plaisanteries et pour arrter de donner  trin des propos qu'elle n'a pas tenu : que fais-je ? Je reporte la RID ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Bon en guise de trve de plaisanteries et pour arrter de donner  trin des propos qu'elle n'a pas tenu : que fais-je ? Je reporte la RID ?


tu crystal report  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> tu crystal report


Oui oui, sors, t'as raison.  ::lol:: 

Sinon Aitone, on a qu' dcaler si a peut ammener plus de monde.

Les gens, qui PEUT tre l la semaine prochaine,  savoir le 3 mai?

Allez rpondez et plus vite que a.  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

ca DEVRAIT etre bon le 3mai pour moi
jai fait au plus vite  ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Pas pour moi, j'aurais mes parents chez moi...

----------


## Aitone

> Pas pour moi, j'aurais mes parents chez moi...


amne les  :;):

----------


## Vow

Chuis pas sr que a soit une bonne ide  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Je suis pas dispo non plus avant Aout ...

----------


## BiM

Ca part en cacahuete ici. Bon je ne serais pas des votres avant le 3 Juin (+ ou - 2 jours), en tout cas, ca promet.

Allez, ce soir... plage !

----------


## Vow

> Allez, ce soir... plage !


Et a se croit maline

----------


## Theocourant

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Tout je tiens  dire : "Pas taper!!! Non, pas taper!"  ::bug:: 

Je ne suis plus dispo Jeudi (impondrable) et la semaine prochaine, je ne suis pas l (vacances).

Tho

----------


## gege2061

J'ai d refuser une dizaines de rendez-vous galant pour garder ce Jeudi de libre et c'est annuler  ::cry::   ::aie::

----------


## Theocourant

> J'ai d refuser une dizaines de rendez-vous galant pour garder ce Jeudi de libre et c'est annuler


 ::mouarf2::  

Elle est trop bonne celle-l.

----------


## Vow

> J'ai d refuser une dizaines de rendez-vous galant pour garder ce Jeudi de libre et c'est annuler


Bah moi, j'ai pas annul ma dizaine de rdv justement  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> Bah moi, j'ai pas annul ma dizaine de rdv justement



pourquoi les annuler ? tu es gnreux, et tu les amnes  la RID  :;):

----------


## Vow

> pourquoi les annuler ? tu es gnreux, et tu les amnes  la RID


Je ne compte pas annuler et disons que c'est mon motif pour ne pas venir  ::mouarf::  
Donc vous les prsenter ? Et puis quoi encore. C'est  moi !  ::evilred::

----------


## gorgonite

> Donc vous les prsenter ? Et puis quoi encore. C'est  moi !


VoW est plus fourmi que cigale...  ::cry::

----------


## Vow

Bah quoi ? C'est normal : chuis responsable Windows, logique...  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

J'ai rien compris mais m oi je suis dispo a partir de lundi

----------


## Vow

Rien compris,  propos de quoi ? 
Si c'est sur ce que j'ai dit, c'est normal : je dconne...

----------


## Theocourant

> J'ai rien compris mais m oi je suis dispo a partir de lundi


C'est tendancieux ce que tu dis l au vu du contexte trollesque des derniers posts...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> C'est tendancieux ce que tu dis l au vu du contexte trollesque des derniers posts...


et non dsol moi je n'ai pas de rdv ( ou je fais pas semblant d'en avoir  ::mouarf::    )

----------


## Vow

On se demande pourquoi  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> et non dsol moi je n'ai pas de rdv ( ou je fais pas semblant d'en avoir    )


Domage, je n'avais rien de prvu Lundi  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon on dcale alors ou pas?

----------


## Aitone

On peut toujours se boire un verre si y a des motivs et faire une *grosse* RID jeudi prochain ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## the_ugly

Ca se passe comment d'habitude les RID?

----------


## gorgonite

> Ca se passe comment d'habitude les RID?



a ne se passe pas... les gens se dsistent  la dernire minute, ou ne se trouvent au point de RDV   ::P:

----------


## gege2061

> Ca se passe comment d'habitude les RID?


On commence par essayer de se retrouver et ensuite on boit un verre pour rflchir  se que l'on fait. a va d'un second verre au resto, a dpend du l'humeur des gens  ::P: 

Dans tous les cas, c'est trs sympa on parle (presque  ::aie:: ) pas d'informatique et on rigole bien.

@aitone : ouais va pour un verre ce soir et il y aura plus de monde la semaine prochaine  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Ok pour le verre ce soir.

O est ce que l'on se retrouve? A quelle heure?

----------


## Aitone

Je vous laisse choisir l'heure et le lieu.

N'oublions pas que l'on habite trs prs les uns des autres alors n'allez pas me sortir un Charles de Gaulle ou la Dfense  ::aie::

----------


## Theocourant

> Je vous laisse choisir l'heure et le lieu.
> 
> N'oublions pas que l'on habite trs prs les uns des autres alors n'allez pas me sortir un Charles de Gaulle ou la Dfense


C'est dommage j'aurais pu essayer de passer rapidement faire coucou si c'tait  La Dfense ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je vous laisse choisir l'heure et le lieu.
> 
> N'oublions pas que l'on habite trs prs les uns des autres alors n'allez pas me sortir un Charles de Gaulle ou la Dfense


C'est pas toi qui me disais que Rue des Boulets y'avait des bars pas mal?

Parce que du coup, l on pourrait difficilement faire plus prs de chez toi.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Dans ce ca l, poussez jusqu' Charonne, une station de plus et l, c'est vraiment la classe !

----------


## Deadpool

> Dans ce ca l, poussez jusqu' Charonne, une station de plus et l, c'est vraiment la classe !


Bon on se retrouve  Charonne alors?

Reste l'heure, quelle heure alors?

----------


## Aitone

Je sais pas trop ! 19h c'est bien ? vous finissez  quelle heure vous ?

----------


## gege2061

> vous finissez  quelle heure vous ?


17h  ::mouarf:: 

J'vais avoir tout juste le temps de passer chez moi  ::(:

----------


## Vow

> Envoy par the_ugly
> 
> Ca se passe comment d'habitude les RID?
> 
> 
> a ne se passe pas... les gens se dsistent  la dernire minute, ou ne se trouvent au point de RDV





> Envoy par the_ugly
> 
> Ca se passe comment d'habitude les RID?
> 
> 
> On commence par essayer de se retrouver et ensuite on boit un verre pour rflchir  se que l'on fait. a va d'un second verre au resto, a dpend du l'humeur des gens 
> 
> Dans tous les cas, c'est trs sympa on parle (presque ) pas d'informatique et on rigole bien.
> 
> @aitone : ouais va pour un verre ce soir et il y aura plus de monde la semaine prochaine


Vous avez oubli de dire qu'il y a un bizutage : les nouveaux doivent danser  demi-nu dans la fontaine du coin (celui que tous les clodo utilisent pour se faire un brin de toilette)

----------


## Aitone

> les nouveaux doivent danser  demi-nu dans la fontaine du coin (celui que tous les clodo utilisent pour se faire un brin de toilette)


gege t'es nul d'avoir ouli a.

the_ugly, tu viens  la prochaine RID ?

----------


## gege2061

> gege t'es nul d'avoir ouli a.







> the_ugly, tu viens  la prochaine RID ?


Pour qu'il prenne ta place, c'est a ? Rve pas tu seras toujours l'ternel nouveau  ::mouarf::

----------


## the_ugly

> gege t'es nul d'avoir ouli a.
> 
> the_ugly, tu viens  la prochaine RID ?


La semaine prochaine? Faut voir.

Par contre si je viens c'est pour me bourrer la gueule et je n'aime pas boire seul donc  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Par contre si je viens c'est pour me bourrer la gueule et je n'aime pas boire seul donc


Toi, tu vas bien t'entendre avec Aitone.  ::aie:: 

Sinon, perso, 19h a risque de faire un peu tt pour moi, plutt vers 19h30.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Toi, tu vas bien t'entendre avec Aitone. 
> 
> Sinon, perso, 19h a risque de faire un peu tt pour moi, plutt vers 19h30.


ya pas a dire c'est du joli tout ca......tsssss

----------


## gege2061

> Toi, tu vas bien t'entendre avec Aitone.


aitone a ne le drange pas de boire seul  ::mouarf:: 




> Sinon, perso, 19h a risque de faire un peu tt pour moi, plutt vers 19h30.


Ouais a me vas mieux aussi  ::P:  Rendez-vous  la sortie du mtro ?

----------


## Deadpool

> ya pas a dire c'est du joli tout ca......tsssss


Rho, c'est pour de rire.  ::aie:: 




> Ouais a me vas mieux aussi  Rendez-vous  la sortie du mtro ?


Ok, rdv 19h30, sortie mtro Charonne.

Aitone, a te vas aussi?

Mais on est que 3?

----------


## Aitone

> aitone a ne le drange pas de boire seul


Genre je bois seul !?! Un ricard gege ?

19h30 mtro Charonne impeccable !

----------


## Vow

Tant qu'on parle pas de ce que je bois, a me va  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> Genre je bois seul !?! Un ricard gege ?


 ::salo::  C'est pour pas te laissez boire tout seul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

nouvelle RID  la foire du trne

----------

